# RecipeDB - CP APA



## Rob C (29/1/09)

CP APA  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Recipe was 32.5IBUs. Mashed at 65.5 for 60minutes. I added 20g of each cascade and amarillo at flameout and also added 20g of each into primary fermenter after 7days.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1 kg JWM Light Munich    0.5 kg JWM Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    17 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     750 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 35.8 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.68%   Colour 12 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Rob C (29/1/09)

Any constructive criticism on what i have brewed here. First time i have put something together after starting AG. Seems to have lots of hop aroma/flavour out of the fermenter which is what i was after.
I am thinking next time maybe a touch of crystal.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## razz (29/1/09)

What was the mash temp Rob? Good to see you have got plenty of hops in there.


----------



## Rob C (29/1/09)

Forgot to add that. I Mashed in and hit 65.5C I was after 66. Mashed for 60minutes.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Stuster (29/1/09)

Looks like a solid APA recipe to me. Good amount of hops, some munich to keep it interesting. Some crystal might be nice, but on these hot days what you have looks really yummy to me. :chug: 

Now you have it, what would _you_ change about it next time? Or would you keep it just as is?


----------



## Rob C (29/1/09)

Kegged this just then will hook up to serving pressure and give this a taste test in a weeks time. Then ill make my mind up on what i shall try next time. 

Cheers for the help,

Rob


----------



## Rob C (3/2/09)

As i mentioned above i kegged this on thursday arvo. I added gelatine to the keg yesterday to clear it out. I poured a couple middys off this arfternoon and this is still very very cloudy cannot see anything on the other side. I have never realy noticed this from my other brews. They taste seems ok. Could this be a form of infection? Chill haze? or just the yeast still in suspension?

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Rob C (14/2/09)

Have been drinking this for the last couple of days. Has started to clear up nicely. The hop flavor and aroma has started to mellow out and its tasting great. One of my best yet.

Unsure what i would change next time maybe a bit more colour.

Cheers
Rob


----------

